# Stuck drum and no adjuster hole



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The 1967 12 bolt Chevy in my 66 GTO has a stuck brake drum at the shoes, the drum turns and it's free around the hub, evidently the shoes have worn a groove in the drum, and there is no hole to back off the brakes, I've tried WD40, prying, some beating and more prying. Since the drum is junk, I guess my next step is to slice it with a cut off wheel. Any ideas?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Duff
can you drill a hole(s) in the drum near the lug studs and thread a bolt(s) thru the hole to apply pressure against the axle face?


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea GPSJ. The drum is probably trashed any way. If the drum‘s metal is too thin to put threads into you can weld nuts after drilling the hole. Thinking 2 - 1/2 or 7/16 bolts (and nuts to weld if need be) placed 9 & 3 o’clock No further out than the width of the axle flange. After threading drilled holes (or welding nuts) run the two bolts like you would a gear or steering wheel puller. Common aggravating problem. let us know how you made out (with pics would be even better)


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

If the drum is junk anyway use a cutoff wheel and slice it, spread it open so it releases and you're done.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hate to ask, but is the e-brake cable loose? E-brake released?

Why not unbolt the 2 bolts that holds the wheel cylinder to the backing plate, leaving the wheel cylinder loose and taking tension off the brake shoes at the top and then pull the drum?

Some of the studs will sometimes (if original) have a very thin washer on the wheel stud. It acts as a lock washer. Often missed.

I assume you can see the drum moving back and forth on the studs so you know the drum is loose and not hanging up on the rusty wheel studs or axle center hub.

You can also chisel off the "pins" found on the backside of the backing plate which hold the hold down springs that secure the brake shoes - about midway. That may also give the shoes more play and collapse inward as you pull the drum.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, E brake cables are loose and not frozen, the brake line is disconnected and the drum moves at the hub. Good point about the wheel cylinder, it may be stuck in position? I'll cut the pins and loosen the wheel cylinder first, if that fails I'll slice the drum. I've never understood why GM didn't put an adjuster hole in the backing plate, Thanks to all for the suggestions, I'll post results.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The backing plates without an adjustment hole had drums with a hole mounted on the face of the drum.


----------



## chrisn (2 mo ago)

if this helps knock this out to gain access to the adjuster.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the picture, I hope to get back on the GTO this Week, I'll post results.


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

I had a similar problem with a 1963 GP and 8 lug drums. I got a slide hammer and drilled a hole in a piece of angle iron then slid it onto the end of the slide hammer. Placed the lip of the angle iron on the lip of the drum, and just worked my way around the drum. It took three beers a drum. FYI I have some new in the box NAPA drums. I live 20 minutes south of Atlanta. They are yours if you want em.


----------

